# Menards oxygen barrier pex tubing



## Cats (Jan 25, 2010)

Menards is selling the cheapest version of oxygen barrier tubing available.  PEX is manufactured under three categories: a, b, c, with a being the best.  Menards sale item is c.  That does not mean it is not a good product, but it is not the best.  PEX c is not very flexible as is the type a, so it is harder to make short bends.  PEX a can cost upwards of $225 for 250 feet (3/4") (PexSupply).


----------



## DaveBP (Jan 25, 2010)

Did you look at the stuff? Is there a nation of origin stamp on it or a brand name?. 

India and China are getting into the PEX business in their usual big way. As famous as they both are for quality control it's going to be hard to know what you are getting for the cheaper price. Sometimes the big box stores do have very good prices on good quality stuff but not to be taken for granted.


----------



## webie (Jan 25, 2010)

Just a curious question ? Does Menards carry all 3 types and do they sell it by the foot ?


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 25, 2010)

If its chinese orgin, I hope its better quality than Chinese Sheetrock !

Many folks dont remember the lawsuits 20 years ago regarding the plastic piping failure in walls of houses. IMHO Its probably not a good thing to scrimp on stuff that will be buried in a wall cavity (or in a concrete floor).


----------



## rkusek (Jan 26, 2010)

DaveBP said:
			
		

> Did you look at the stuff? Is there a nation of origin stamp on it or a brand name?.
> 
> India and China are getting into the PEX business in their usual big way. As famous as they both are for quality control it's going to be hard to know what you are getting for the cheaper price. Sometimes the big box stores do have very good prices on good quality stuff but not to be taken for granted.



I used some 3/4" to go my unit heaters from Menards.  The brand is NIBCO.  It is Pex C and I think the barrier layer is just sprayed on.


----------



## Greenfield Dave (Jan 30, 2010)

If it's true to the Menards way, it's crappy tubing.  I love that they are getting into radiant heat at some of their stores, and they do have Taco pumps/valves, and some Wirsbo stuff.  But most of the store looks like a Big Lots on steroids!  I mean come on, should I buy dog food at the same place I buy lumber?  AND it's crappy dog food, and the lumber kinda resembles the dogs hind legs!!

OK, I feel better...This cabin fever is brutal!!  Like everything these days, I look for name brands. Like Wirsbo, or Taco....and buy USA when possible..


----------



## djblech (Jan 30, 2010)

I have used Menards pex and plumbing materials for my boiler installation and in remodeling projects and I have never had a problem. (I guess I did have an air seperator that cracked, but that was in the casting and they replaced it) I am a contractor and my rep calls every week and will bring material down to me if I need it. Like anything else it is the people that make the store and the staff at W Duluth MN Menards are very knowledgeable and helpful.  
Doug


----------



## ihookem (Jan 30, 2010)

Menards is a place you really have to know what your buying. I knew a guy who sold Holland bulbs for a living. Menards wanted to buy his bulbs but at such a discounted price that the only way for him to make a profit was to sell Menards the leftover bulbs, deformed ones, small ones and the seconds and thirds where some would have been thrown out. They were much cheaper than Steins though.


----------

